# Erfahrungen mit pdAdmin



## ShadowMan (8. Januar 2008)

Hey zusammen!

Da die Suche leider keine wirklich guten Treffer ergab, möchte ich gerne wissen, ob jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit pdAdmin gesammelt hat, ob sich der Einsatz nach einer sehr langen Confixx-Zeit lohnt und ob es eventuell sogar bessere Alternativ-Systeme gibt. Die Frage, alles von Hand zu schreiben stellt sich an dieser Stelle nicht, da sowohl der Aufwand zur Zeit nicht machbar ist, als auch Kunden ein umfangreiches Webinterface benötigen, da ich nicht jede Subdomain usw. von Hand einrichten will.

Ich danke euch vielmals und freue mich auf ein paar Erfahrungen,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## ShadowMan (13. Januar 2008)

Hat keiner Erfahrungen damit gemacht oder kennt niemand dieses Tool?


----------



## Chrischnian (14. April 2008)

Also wir nutzen es seit 3 Jahren auf zur Zeit ca. 10 Servern und sind mehr als zufrieden damit. 

Es ist sicherer wie Confixx von Grund auf und es wird schnell weiterentwickelt.

Aber um besser was sagen zu können würde mich interessieren was dir genau wichtig ist oder wo deine Fragen dazu sind?

Gruss

Christian Säum

http://www.Sunny-Group.de


----------

